# Online Acc



## Foxy (4 März 2009)

Hallo an alle ich folgenes problem ich spiele ein online spiel ein freund den ich aus den TS (TeamSpak) nur kenne und das selbe spiel spielt hat mir 10 euro über sein vertrags handy auf gelden das heißt der hat da angerufen es kamm ein lade balgen der muss bis 100% fertig sein nun kommt das problem beim  ersten mal wo er da angerufen hat ist das internet ab gekackt so wiet so gut dann habe wir noch mal das gleich gemacht und es hat geklappt so 2 oder 1 woch später kamm post von der nexnet da dachte ich ok zahlst du mal die kacke problem was es war zu spät wiel die briefe gingen an meiner mutter habe dann denn noch mit hoffnung gelaubt das sie mein acc entbannen war aba nicht so dann kamm ein brief von der SNT inkasso wiel ich machen sorgen das meine mutter nicht in so ne scheiße gekommt mit gericht und so und schreibe mal am beste mal was hir rein was im brief steht Sie habe sich auf unserm Mahnung nicht gemeldet bzw. keine vollständige zahlun geleistet. Wir gehen davon aus dass Sie an einer außergeriichtlichen Einigung  nicht interssiert sind. dann kommt noch das Sollten sie die frist ungenutzt verstreichen lassen werden wir gerichtlich maßnahmen einleiten diese sind für mit erheblichen meherkosten verbunden  Unsere auftraggeerin übermittelt daten bestehender gerichtlicher einziehungsmaßnahmen bei überfälligen forderungen an die schufa holding AG      


Ich hoffe das hat geholfen oder konnstes wenigesn lessen:-p


Gruß Foxy der nur sein spiel zocken will


----------

